# Newly discovered asteroid to whiz past earth Tuesday



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Newly-discovered asteroid 2010 TD54 will fly by Earth on Tuesday, Oct. 12th, only 28,000 miles above the planet's surface, reports space.com









More...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

oh so close


----------

